# My 1st kill of the year!



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello to all on the Forum. I went out to my kinfolks ranch out in Frost to sit on the bank of the stream with my sling hoping for some action. It had rained earlier in the day and the shade from the trees made it nice and cool to sit and wait. After about an hour all the squirrel were too busy barking at each other to worry about me shooting steel at them. I popped this one out of a tree from 11 paces away.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's the way to do it!

Great job :thumbsup:


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice shot!

Be careful though, this time of year your liable to kill one that is nursing or has a belly full of babies.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good point AW.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great shot that should make for a tastey dinner.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Wonderful Shot!

SMS


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice one!!! Should be tasty.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

nice shot and I like the simple frame slingshot as well


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice kill. im sure it felt great to get a squirrel with a good ole fashioned tree fork slingshot and not a fancy one .


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Nice kill!

What kind of bands and ammo did you use?


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

DaveSteve said:


> Nice kill!
> What kind of bands and ammo did you use?


I used the heaviest resistence band in a "resistence toning band kit" that i got from dicks sporting goods. I cut the bands to 11 and a half inches, with a 1in. to 3/4in. taper. I used 3/8th steel daisy ammo from dicks also.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

chico said:


> DaveSteve said:
> 
> 
> > Nice kill!
> ...


Cool! Thanks for your answer.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Here in Ecuador, no squirrels, we raise/eat guinea pigs which my hubby says are about the same flavor, size. We charcoal BBQ them instead of pan fry...try it on Squirrel...baste with lard, bacon grease or oil as it cooks so it won't dry out...don't be shy on spices. Bacon grease works best. Cholestorol be damned...enjoy life while you are alive, afterall we never know we're dead when we're dead. Think about it. NICE KILL!!! I'd trade a steel ball for that any day. Good thing about SSs, unlike guns, game doesn't know you're shooting at them, at least from the sound.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Squirrel with 3/8? That's pretty cool man, are you getting nasty hand slaps with that set up?
Either way, nice shot!


----------



## 223fan (Apr 28, 2013)

Good shooting. I hope to be able to do that this fall.


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice harvest

I'd double check the regs for your neck of the woods though.......even here small game is closed. For health reasons I do not eat rodents in a month without a R in it. Too many paracites come along with warm weather.


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Adirondack Kyle said:


> Squirrel with 3/8? That's pretty cool man, are you getting nasty hand slaps with that set up?
> Either way, nice shot!


I dont get bandslap with that setup. I really enjoy shooting it. I use 3/8th steel ammo because of its availability to me.


----------

